# pinch me, peaches or pinch o peach?



## zucker (Apr 12, 2008)

hi ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






perhaps you can help me, i want to buy a new blush. i normally wear rosy, mauvy and pinky blushes. but i would like to have a peachy one now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





which one of those you like the most and why?


have a nice rest of the weekend


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally, I prefer a bit of shimmer, so I'd go with Springsheen (which I have).  I've really been using Fleurry lately.  It's peachy-corally with a bit of shimmer.  I had Peaches at one point, but like I said, I prefer shimmer.  It's really going to depend on your skintone as to which peach one is going to look best.  I'm NW15 for reference.


----------



## chicalola (Apr 12, 2008)

*Joyous*...i use the same colours you do (pinks-plums). So I was suprised ,as to how awesome I feel when I put this blush on. Good luck


----------



## zucker (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmmm.....perhaps i should had say, i dont like too much shimmer at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so joyous is a bpb isnt it? then it has shimmer too =/


the perfect blush i am searching for should be peachy-corally-apricot without too much shimmer. so if anybody has an idea...  that would be awesome.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 13, 2008)

Of the three you mentioned I like pinch me the most... because it gives me a natural flush. However, if you want a peachy blush then peaches would be the one... pinch o peach is not really peach, it's very pinky... and pinch me is much more corally.


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 13, 2008)

pinch o peach is more pink than peach. pinch me is coral and i think it wud be a tad dark for u.so i guess if u want a peach blush peaches is the best option.u may want to try hipness from fafi though.i havent seen it in person but heard gr8 reiviews!hth


----------



## Leilani78 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zucker* 

 
_thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmmm.....perhaps i should had say, i dont like too much shimmer at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so joyous is a bpb isnt it? then it has shimmer too =/


the perfect blush i am searching for should be peachy-corally-apricot without too much shimmer. so if anybody has an idea...  that would be awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not a shimmer fan either, but Joyous doesn't have shimmer. Also, Joyous more of a coral peach.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Apr 16, 2008)

NC 20 and my favorite blush is Melba ... similar to Springsheen without the gold shimmer


----------



## zucker (Apr 16, 2008)

thank you ladies, i bought peaches today and i am really happy about it!
thank you for your help.


----------

